# Does anyone know how to get ADGA show records?



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm trying to find out info on one of my senior Nigerian dwarf does I purchased in January. She has her superior genetics and milk star and I'd like to know if she has any legs towards her permanent championship but can't find anything. I've contacted the breeder and previous owner and both left me on read. her registered name is SG Farm Oldesouth LA Bootsie 3*M


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! If you call ADGA, someone should be able to help you.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> I'm trying to find out info on one of my senior Nigerian dwarf does I purchased in January. She has her superior genetics and milk star and I'd like to know if she has any legs towards her permanent championship but can't find anything. I've contacted the breeder and previous owner and both left me on read. her registered name is SG Farm Oldesouth LA Bootsie 3*M
> View attachment 177179


Yes, if you sign up for ADGA subscription reports you can search for any doe and select show report. That will download a file with a list of all her grand or Reserve wins, where they were won, how many goats were in the show and if she won a leg or not.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, if you sign up for ADGA subscription reports you can search for any doe and select show report. That will download a file with a list of all her grand or Reserve wins, where they were won, how many goats were in the show and if she won a leg or not.


Ok thank you, I was thinking that's what I needed to do but on the ADGA website it doesn't have a good description of the subscription reports.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Chloe1233 said:


> Ok thank you, I was thinking that's what I needed to do but on the ADGA website it doesn't have a good description of the subscription reports.


Yes, that's one of the things you can do with them. There is a lot of other useful information you can get about any ADGA goat with the subscription reports as well. It's definitely worth getting.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I find it odd they are leaving you on read. Selling an animal of that quality id be a little wary


----------



## HopsNLops (Jul 18, 2015)

If you log into the website, under member services there is something called "subscription reports." I highly recommend paying the mall fee as you can see show wins (ADGA GCH, RGCH, BOB, BIS), extended pedigrees, progeny reports, etc. I use it on a daily basis. Anyone can look up her records though.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

HopsNLops said:


> If you log into the website, under member services there is something called "subscription reports." I highly recommend paying the mall fee as you can see show wins (ADGA GCH, RGCH, BOB, BIS), extended pedigrees, progeny reports, etc. I use it on a daily basis. Anyone can look up her records though.


That's what I ended up doing. She didn't have any show record wins


----------



## StacyMichelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I was about to make a post asking a similar question, but I'll just hijack this thread instead if you don't mind. Lol

Instead of show wins, I was looking for information about milking stars. Will these subscription reports you guys are talking about have the milking star information too?

Thanks! =)


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

StacyMichelle said:


> I was about to make a post asking a similar question, but I'll just hijack this thread instead if you don't mind. Lol
> 
> Instead of show wins, I was looking for information about milking stars. Will these subscription reports you guys are talking about have the milking star information too?
> 
> Thanks! =)


You don't even need a subscription report to view milk stars. Just login to your account on ADGA.org and look up the doe you want to check. It'll show right next to her name if she has a milk star.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

StacyMichelle said:


> I was about to make a post asking a similar question, but I'll just hijack this thread instead if you don't mind. Lol
> 
> Instead of show wins, I was looking for information about milking stars. Will these subscription reports you guys are talking about have the milking star information too?
> 
> Thanks! =)


You can find milk star info on the ADGA site or Adgagenetics website. You don't need to be an ADGA member to go on the genetics website.


----------

